# For the Hevi Shot - Hevi Metal users out there...



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

What is your favorite loads for various birds?

Doves- I have fell in love with Hevi Shot 2 3/4" #7. Sure it may/probably is overkill but dead is dead 

Teal- 2 3/4" #4 Hevi Metal or 2 3/4" #6 Hevi Shot

Big Ducks - 3" #3 Hevi Metal or 3" #4 Hevi Shot

Snows - 3" #2 or #3 Hevi Metal

Canada Geese - 3" BB Hevi Metal or 3" #2 Hevi Shot

This year with the new Hevi Shot Speed Ball I will be changing it up a bit and shoot 5's at Teal, Big ducks and snows will eat 3's and honkers will eat #1's

For those that haven't tried out Hevi shot / Hevi Metal or the new Speed Ball... Do yourself a favor and try em out. Sure the price is a bit higher but in my experience the added cost outweighs the cripples by far and away.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just to clarify: you use $3 single loads on doves? Even if you were 100 percent on shooting, you'd still be blowing $45, at a minimum, on a 15-bird limit. But...but...you can use LEAD on doves?! Lead, which hits just as hard a Hevi and is a fraction of the cost. Are you a glutten for punishment? Do you realize what you've done starting a topic like this on Nodak?

I hope you have a high-rated flame suit, or really thick skin. Just a friendly warning.

Carry on! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

lol Yeahh jus to clarify, I usually only shoot the hevi on opening day 

Thick skin indeed..wouldn't have rebel in my username if I was worried about what people said/thought about me oke:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

That and the fact that you are apparently one of E.M.'s newest staffers? Doves can be killed STONE DEAD at 50 yards with 1300 fps 7.5 shot LEAD. I knopw this as I have dove hunted my whole life and have taken thousands of them with that very same load. They don't need to be shot at with heavy shot...for any reason. Please stop filling these forums up with your spam will you? You don't believe me guys?...take a look on DHC...Those guys are getting whooped on over there for THIS VERY SAME REASON right here. I use and love hevi shot, but I gotta say, you guys are starting to be a bit tedious to say the least. :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## JethroBodine (Jan 5, 2013)

rebelcj7 said:


> What is your favorite loads for various birds?
> 
> Doves- I have fell in love with Hevi Shot 2 3/4" #7. Sure it may/probably is overkill but dead is dead
> 
> ...


...this guy is a prime example of how stupid people can be.Using heavy shot for doves and teal huh :rollin: :rollin: What an idiot.


----------

